# New Year Resolutions



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

I know some people might not feel very comfortable sharing them, but if you do, share 

Here are some of mine, let's see if I stick to them 

Start drawing again- I used to draw a lot when I was younger, my primary teacher told my Mam I was really good at drawing but when I went to secondary school (high school) I stopped  Literally haven't drawn in about 4 years.

Study more- I let myself get distracted easily, I use it as an excuse when it really isn't.

Eat healthier- Make myself try new foods, I'm such a picky eater, maybe if I eat healther, I wouldn't be underweight.

Drink more water- I suffer from chronic dehydration, which I wouldn't have if I drank water.


----------



## pOker (Jan 2, 2010)

uff Grace-we both know water sucks..lol.that was the easiest conversation ever!


my main one is to get the BunHut up and running.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 2, 2010)

Um mine are,

Take up a hobby and stick at it, I usually start something make my mother spend a fortune getting me more then what is really needed for the activity and then 5 months down the line drop it completely, I really wanna get creative any medium would do, But I'd prefer drawing or other artistic things, Or get good at designing clothes!

A big wish of mine is to become a chef when I'm older, It seems the most logical at the moment out of my many plans as I'm pretty much failing school, But I really don't know how to cook past the basics, I'm pretty good at that, But If I want to make a healthy living I'm gonna have to improve and become excellent, So I might start buying cook books, And volunteering to cook the dinner, My mother stinks at cooking anyway So I might actually not end up food poisoned atleast once a week if I do the cooking, No joke My mother has inflicted food poisoning on me many times, That is how bad she is lol!

Pick up my grades in school and stop slacking 2 years ago when I started in secondary school(High school) I was pretty much a straight "A" student bar the odd "B" now I'm lucky to pass, And a pass In Ireland is a measly 40% That is how terrible I have gotten, I just have no motivation at all to study, I basically preform to the bare minimal to keep myself out of trouble.

I also would love to get into creative writing, As I can really cook up stories in my head, But I need to improve on dragging them out and using a wider variety of words, As I suck at both of them, It will take me a long time to get good at them!

Start caring about my appearance, I really need to fill out my wardrobe it really is lacking in lust, It has very few nice pieces in it, Although for Christmas I did get a good bit, I just need a few more outfits, Hopefully If I use every single cent my mother gives me wisely then I can get everything I want!

To be more focused on my animals, I am quite good with them I always clean them out twice a week, But am quite bad on the grooming, I might skip a few days, And then they end up all knotted, Although I have already started to improve on this lets hope I keep it up!

Find myself a god dam boyfriend, Grr I'm having such terrible luck in that department I keep getting messed around and used like a rag doll, 3 guys have already just used me Grr, Hopefully I can find mister right ASAP!

That is it, Hopefully I carry out atleast a few of these, But I'd be really happy if I did them all!


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Jan 2, 2010)

I need to learn how to use the manual settings on my Canon Rebel EOS XS that I got back in May. I'm ashamed that I haven't yet!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh wow what a fun topic. My resolutions probably will be boring to y'all...but I made them in several areas and am going to be checking on them once a week to see how I'm doing towards them.

Spiritual goals:
Make my quiet time/devotions a priority & develop a routine for this
Memorize Scripture again (for one thing - memorizing helps me be more alert - plus the scripture helps too!)
Journal my prayers/Bible studies

Financial goals:
Get caught up on all our bills
Start an "emergency fund" of at least $1,000 (its been wiped out several times lately) - then build a larger emergency fund that might not be available as instantly
Go to a "cash" system for our purchases so we stop using debit cards where it is harder for me to budget and manage our expenses
For later this year: Set up a "pass it on" fund to use when a need arises. There is a story behind this - over 23 years ago we could not afford a new battery for our car - we were so broke. Someone from our church bought us one and had the pastor give it to us without telling us who did it. We later figured it out and tried to pay them back - and there response was "pass it on". So for 23 years - our policy has been whenever there is a need - we don't loan money - we give it- freely - and simply tell people to "pass it on". It is such a cool feeling to be able to do this - because you know that you've helped someone - and then you forget it and go on from there. I had someone mention to me how we brought over $300 worth of food about 15 years ago for their family of 7 cause the husband was out of work. I'd honestly forgotten about it...she said since then she'd been able to do stuff like that several times and it felt good. So...that is my goal...to have that fund set up so I can help more people instead of being dependent upon what is in our checkbook at that time.

Health:
Continue to monitor my food intake, water intake & exercise on Sparkpeople.com
Start a walking/exercise routine
Take my medications daily

Career:
Get a routine down for my work (since I basically do my own schedule)
Study towards becoming a life coach
Get my work area "organized" (my goal for this coming week)

Fun/Hobby:
Develop website for rabbitry (by end of Jan)
Develop brochure on rabbitry (by end of Jan)

I still need some goals in social/family/relationships areas along with the house...I plan to work on those this upcoming week. I'm thinking I'll start by working on getting birthdays together so I can send cards and be more involved that way. For the house...well..I'll figure that one out too.

Anyway - those are my resolutions thus far.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

My goals :

* Lose 30 pounds. Diet & Exercise.

* Be more organized and get house organized and cleaned completely. I'm tired of toys everywhere. 

* Try to like myself. I hate that I'm getting older. I feel like my younger years were wasted(cause of the relationship I was in). And now I'm a oldperson with wrinkles. I want botox and a face lift but can't afford it. I need to go to counseling more.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 2, 2010)

Drink more water like Grace,
Have a massive clear out, 
Remake a new birthdays/anniversary list and put in kitchen were i can see it so i don`t forget!!


----------



## purplepeacock (Jan 3, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> My goals :
> 
> * Lose 30 pounds. Diet & Exercise.
> 
> ...



I so hear you on that one!!! i gained 40 lbs in the past 3 years alone!!! and NO i didn't have a baby!!! and even though i'm remarried now i wish my hubby could have seen what i looked like at 25 before gravity and cellulite happened.

my goal:

to accept that i'll never be a size 8 again but to love being a size 12---that's if i can loose 20 lbs to get to a size 12!!!


----------



## BethM (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm lousy at keeping resolutions. Big goals, for me, are something that can be put off until "later," which in reality means "never." (Last year I meant to lose 10lbs, and I've gained this year and now need to lose 20lbs. Ugh.) 

So, my only real resolution this year is that I need to be drinking more water. I also suffer from dehydration on a regular basis. I rarely feel thirsty, and so rarely drink much of anything. I do better on days I work, I keep track of the time of day by what drink I'm on (hot tea or water), and how many I've had. But on days I don't work......I could go all day having had only a cup of coffee in the morning and a can of soda with lunch. I'll do this two or three days in a row, and wonder why I wake up with a headache the next day. 

Otherwise, I will be trying to set smaller goals through the year that I hope will be easier for me to keep on track with.

I did splurge today, and got a pair of MBT's to wear at work. I just wore them grocery shopping today, and my legs are already sore. If they don't actually help with muscle tone, they will at least help my posture- I have near constant knee pain from arthritis and lower back pain from poor posture. (They are a discontinued model, so they were about half price, too!)


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 4, 2010)

My goals: 
1) Do well in ALL my classes! 
2) Get internship at a clinic or vet office
3) Never talk about my ex again!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 4, 2010)

I only have the one New Year's resolution, but it's a big one- for me at least!

I want to make our house into a home. 

We rent a very nice, 3 bedroom house, with plenty of space for all 7 of us (me and Steve plus the bunnies, lol). But, it's SOOOO full of crap. And it's not just that it's untidy, it's that it's not homely at all. On our coffee table there are piles of papers, bills, a million various USB cables, chargers for stuff, bixes for things, etc etc. We have one picture on the wall, and the rest of the room is bare. Things like that everywhere in the house- instead of random pieces of junk being stored on every available tiny surface, I want to put up pictures, ornaments, etc- homely things. So, I need to do a BIG declutter. I want to put up shelves downstairs, hopefully eventually buy some new furniture- e.g a new TV unit that has a closed front so we don't have to have an NIC fence around it to keep bunnies out, thus making our living room look like a high-security prison and making use of the storage/dusting the tv unit near-impossible. I want all the surfaces to be clutter free, and clean and tidy.

I've written lists of everything I want to do in each room. Some of the things I won't be able to do immediately- like I'll have to save up for the furniture I want to replace etc, but I plan to start on the decluttering TODAY! Honest, I do! I am not sure where to start, but I think I'll have to do the dreaded cupboard under the stairs- clear out all the junk and make some storage space in there. 

And now I've written it down it's official and I have to do it!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 4, 2010)

hmm for me...

-quit smoking
-text less
-remember to eat, lol (i can never remember if i ate or not that morning or yesterday)

there's maybe a couple others...like be pickier with guys


----------



## irishlops (Jan 4, 2010)

2010 here I come
-get diagnosed with marfans, and get treamnet
-get diagnosed with silious, get treament
-get tested for dyscalculia
-get my mental health cheaked out
-GAIN more weight
- get my heart condition a name
- get my heart moniter out *shudder*
- get on with my life
-become a better artist
- stop writting so much things todo.


----------



## purplepeacock (Jan 4, 2010)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I only have the one New Year's resolution, but it's a big one- for me at least!
> 
> I want to make our house into a home.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm this sounds more like "nesting" to me...lol.....are you sure you're not working on something else for 2010? :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 5, 2010)

Ummm...my new years resolution is to..... stay out of the shopping centres!....well as much as i can anyway lol... ...........seriously


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 5, 2010)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I only have the one New Year's resolution, but it's a big one- for me at least!
> ...



:shock::shock::shock:

LOL!

I'm sure! Well, sort of.... Pretty sure! Even if I wanted a baby, there is no physical room for one in our house lol. It would have to share one of the rabbit cages or something!!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 5, 2010)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> , a million various USB cables, chargers for stuff,




:shock:this is my home thanks to hubby and teenagers:X at the moment i have a large portable car battery charger being recharged in the hall = more wires:grumpy: there isnt a spare socket anywhere...

different story if i leave some sewing around.....


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've already failed one of my resolutions well more then likely failed, "Ditch the specks and get myself contacts, Well it turns out I have ultra sensitive eyes and can't get them on, So I have a week to toughen up my eyes or I just gonna have to get new glasses, Oh and my vision has gotten worse over the last 3 years, So that is a boo hoo, But I think it could have something to do with my eyes watering while I was having the eye test done!

:tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:


----------



## purplepeacock (Jan 5, 2010)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *purplepeacock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...



i'll admit....i have the "itch" to have a baby. but then again i turn 32 in february so maybe that's why. and my friend just found out she's having her first baby. i feel like All my friends are having babies except me!!! maybe that will be my new year's resoluction...to get preggo =)


----------



## Sabine (Jan 5, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> I've already failed one of my resolutions well more then likely failed, "Ditch the specks and get myself contacts, Well it turns out I have ultra sensitive eyes and can't get them on, So I have a week to toughen up my eyes or I just gonna have to get new glasses, Oh and my vision has gotten worse over the last 3 years, So that is a boo hoo, But I think it could have something to do with my eyes watering while I was having the eye test done!
> 
> :tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:


It might be worth trying out another type of contacts. I still remember my first nightmare encounter with contact lenses probably at around your age. I thought it was the worst torture I ever endured
They have now soft ones, monthly or daily disposables. I find them really comfortable, at least for several hours.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I've already failed one of my resolutions well more then likely failed, "Ditch the specks and get myself contacts, Well it turns out I have ultra sensitive eyes and can't get them on, So I have a week to toughen up my eyes or I just gonna have to get new glasses, Oh and my vision has gotten worse over the last 3 years, So that is a boo hoo, But I think it could have something to do with my eyes watering while I was having the eye test done!
> ...


She said the best thing I can do is go home and "Practice poking my eye, To toughen them up", So I need to start doing that, I really do want to get rid of the glasses.


----------



## BethM (Jan 5, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote:*


> She said the best thing I can do is go home and "Practice poking my eye, To toughen them up", So I need to start doing that, I really do want to get rid of the glasses.


When I first got contacts, it took me a few weeks to get used too wearing them. During those weeks, I could only wear them for very short periods, so my eyes could get used to them. It did also take practice to get used to putting them in, it was irritating at first.
I did eventually get used to them, so that I could wear them all day.

Sadly, I now have astigmatism in both eyes, and the only contacts that correct my vision now are quite rigid and don't breathe well. I can only wear them for a few (maybe 6-8) before my eyes get irritated. I do find that the disposable ones are much less irritating.


----------



## BethM (Jan 5, 2010)

I've worn my MBT's to work two days now. (I know you're supposed to start with short times in them, but it's too cold out to walk outside. I only stand/walk about half the day, so I figured it would be ok.) I can really feel the muscles in my legs that have to work with these shoes. Just a little sore, but in a good way! 
I can also already feel the difference in my posture. It's really hard to slouch in these, it's just more comfortable not to. 
I know they're no substitute for a real workout, but the added benefit while I'm working is a bonus!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 6, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > She said the best thing I can do is go home and "Practice poking my eye, To toughen them up", So I need to start doing that, I really do want to get rid of the glasses.
> ...


I have an astigmatism in one of my eyes, Well I should just get practising at poking my eye, I think the best course of action is get a months worth of lenses keep trying them and if I can't get them in within that month leave them to later on in life, While also getting a nice pair of glasses, So I don't have to always relay on the contacts even if I do get them to work!


----------



## BethM (Jan 6, 2010)

Paul, you should be fine with the contacts, once you get your eyes used to them. 

When I only had astigmatism in one eye, I was fine. It was only after it got really bad, and I got it in the other eye too, that it made contacts more difficult. Even so, I can still wear them for short periods of time, like if I go out or something.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 6, 2010)

i'll keep mine simple:
survive!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine is, Not to make a New Years Resolution.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 6, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> Paul, you should be fine with the contacts, once you get your eyes used to them.
> 
> When I only had astigmatism in one eye, I was fine. It was only after it got really bad, and I got it in the other eye too, that it made contacts more difficult. Even so, I can still wear them for short periods of time, like if I go out or something.


The astigmatism is were your eye won't stay focused right and it curves in? What causes it exactly like how did it spread to your second eye?


----------



## degrassi (Jan 6, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> Paul, you should be fine with the contacts, once you get your eyes used to them.
> 
> When I only had astigmatism in one eye, I was fine. It was only after it got really bad, and I got it in the other eye too, that it made contacts more difficult. Even so, I can still wear them for short periods of time, like if I go out or something.


I have astigmatism in my left eye. I tried getting contacts when I was in high school but I couldn't stand the contact lens you have to wear for astigmatism. Since its thicker I could feel it on my eye more and I had issues with my eye having to refocus each time I blinked, so after a few hours I had a headache since my eye would go blurry - clear each time I blinked. The contact for my right eye was fine though, lol 

So after a few weeks of trying contacts I went back to my glasses. I dont' really mind wearing glasses too much. I got a cute pair now so its better. The only thing I hate is when it comes to sunglasses. I have to carry around my prescription sunglasses and then my glasses too. I can't just take off my sunglasses to go into a store or something. I have to swtich back and forth to my glasses, it gets annoying.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 6, 2010)

I have astigmatism on both eyes which means I can't have daily disposables but the monthly ones are adequate for about 6 hours or so a day. The main thing is to look after them properly so they stay comfortable. I am really glad I started wearing them as it makes you see glasses in a different light - more like a fashion accessory than a sort of crutch. It's great to have a choice.
I am not sure about the "poking yourself into the eye" advice though. Maybe gently trying to touch your eyeball whilst looking into the mirror might be more like it...


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Mine is, Not to make a New Years Resolution.




Fine - another one of mine is to CONTINUE to bug Stan for camera advice every time I get the "I want/need a new camera" blues...


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I have astigmatism on both eyes which means I can't have daily disposables but the monthly ones are adequate for about 6 hours or so a day. The main thing is to look after them properly so they stay comfortable. I am really glad I started wearing them as it makes you see glasses in a different light - more like a fashion accessory than a sort of crutch. It's great to have a choice.
> I am not sure about the "poking yourself into the eye" advice though. Maybe gently trying to touch your eyeball whilst looking into the mirror might be more like it...


Yeah Sabine That is what I really have to do I just take everything to extremes, The thing is Glasses look good on woman I just don't think they can work as a fashion accessory very well for a guy, I should have just been born a girl lol :X!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 6, 2010)

Paul - I think guys who wear glasses look hot....I really do. Some of my favorite characters in movies and shows have worn glasses (even dorky ones) and I still love the look.


----------



## BethM (Jan 6, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Paul, you should be fine with the contacts, once you get your eyes used to them.
> ...


I believe that astigmatism is where the cornea is curved in a way that causes two different focal points in your eye, so it won't stay focused. I don't know if it's genetic or not, but everyone in my family has terrible eyesight. I don't think it "spread" to the other eye; I may have had a mild, astigmatism in that eye and it just got worse over time.


----------



## degrassi (Jan 7, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have astigmatism on both eyes which means I can't have daily disposables but the monthly ones are adequate for about 6 hours or so a day. The main thing is to look after them properly so they stay comfortable. I am really glad I started wearing them as it makes you see glasses in a different light - more like a fashion accessory than a sort of crutch. It's great to have a choice.
> ...


A few of my guy friends wear glasses and I think they look really good in them. Gives them that smart sexy look, lol. 

I think the key to glasses is finding ones that work with your look and face shape. The right pair of glasses can make a guy look hot.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ireland is so difficult though, Everything is so narrow minded when it comes to fashion sense, And glasses aren't just seen as a fashion statement more of a fashion nightmare, I'll have to live with them anyway, I'd rather just wear the glasses instead of letting my eye go all crazy, Just gotta start practising toughening up the dam eye!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 7, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Ireland is so difficult though, Everything is so narrow minded when it comes to fashion sense, And glasses aren't just seen as a fashion statement more of a fashion nightmare, I'll have to live with them anyway, I'd rather just wear the glasses instead of letting my eye go all crazy, Just gotta start practising toughening up the dam eye!


Just don't take your eye out I think it's just a matter of calmly placing something onto your eyeball.
There should be quite a few optitions around that sell designer frames. They can be somewhat costly but you may pick up some in the sale.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ireland is so difficult though, Everything is so narrow minded when it comes to fashion sense, And glasses aren't just seen as a fashion statement more of a fashion nightmare, I'll have to live with them anyway, I'd rather just wear the glasses instead of letting my eye go all crazy, Just gotta start practising toughening up the dam eye!
> ...


I'm getting really excited, Last night I was able to lightly touch both eyes, If I keep practising I should be able to get the contacts, But I also think I want to still get glasses, As It would be nice to just have a lazy day and pop on the glasses, Lets hope I actaully get the contacts!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 3, 2010)

ok i wanted to add my new year goals,lol. I call them Goals and i usually set aside a few things that i want to try to accomplish through out the year.

My first goal is to find and make a new recipe every month so that by the end of the year i will have made 12 new recipes , when you cook at least 5 days a week y ou start to repeat recipes alot so i wanted to add some new ones into it. 

My other is to get my one credit cards paid off, which that one seems to be my goal every year,lol


----------

